# iMac 27 comme écran externe avec un Macbook



## fouyas (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut, 
je viens d'acheter un cable Mini DisplayPort <-> Mini DisplayPort pour pouvoir connecter mon Macbook pro 15" sur l'iMac 27 en utilisant la nouvelle entrée vidéo; Seulement je ne trouve pas comment faire pour utiliser seulement l'ecran 27 et non les deux. 
Le problème est que, si je fais de la recopie vidéo, mon 27 se retrouve en 1440x900 ce qui est pas trop adapté à la taille de l'écran. Impossible de passer en 1920x1080 par exemple. La seule manière est de se mettre en bi-écran ce qui n'est pas très pratique. 

Je voudrais juste "substituer" mon écran 15 contre le 27 et utiliser en fait le MBP comme UC seule.

Merci à vous de votre aide,
A+++

---------- Post added at 22h09 ---------- Previous post was at 21h43 ----------

Je viens de trouver une astuce sur le net pour le plein écran FullHD+ : 
Connecter un clavier et une souris sur le Macbook, rabattre l'écran du portable pour passer en mode veille puis le réactiver en appuyant sur une touche du clavier. Et là magique l'écran du 27 peut enfin être utiliser dans sa résolution d'origine 

Il reste quand même une interrogation, en laissant tourner le macbook fermé, le refroidissement se fait beaucoup moins bien ce qui est inquiétant pour une utilisation prolongée; Surtout en mode performance avec la 9600 qui chauffe beaucoup.

Voila ou j'ai trouvé l'info :
http://www.fredzone.org/brancher-un-macbook-sur-un-ecran-externe


----------



## rstwork (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour .. Ou avez vous trouvé le câble Mini display vers Mini display pour connecter votre Macbook au Imac 27 ?

En vous remerciant,

Stef


----------



## Esart (1 Mars 2010)

Il y a quatre ans que j'utilise mon MacBook Pro écran fermé. A mon bureazu, j'utilise un écran 24" HP. 
Le MBP tourne comme une horloge. Les ventilateurs ne se font entendre qu'en plein été ou avec photoshop et capture one bien sollicités.
Jamais aucune défaillance


----------



## fouyas (1 Mars 2010)

rstwork a dit:


> Bonjour .. Ou avez vous trouvé le câble Mini display vers Mini display pour connecter votre Macbook au Imac 27 ?


Salut ! tout simplement sur l'Apple Store : 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX706ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY

---------- Post added at 15h04 ---------- Previous post was at 15h04 ----------




Esart a dit:


> Il y a quatre ans que j'utilise mon MacBook Pro écran fermé. A mon bureazu, j'utilise un écran 24" HP. ..


Cool ça me rassure, merci de ton témoignage!


----------



## rstwork (2 Mars 2010)

Ah ben oui ..  vois plus rien avec yeux fatigués ..  .. .. Merci pour l'info ..


----------



## rinaldo (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je relance un peu le sujet... 

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17" core I5 de 2010, est il possible d'utiliser son écran comme écran externe (comme pour les Imac) ? Donc via une hypotétique entrée Mini Display Port ?

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2011)

Pas à ma connaissance.

A ce jour il n'y a que sur les derniers iMacs qu'Apple ait indiqué qu'on pouvait utiliser le port miniDisplayPort en entrée video

Rien n'a été dit à ce sujet pour les tout nouveaux MacBookPro et leur port ThunderBolt.

Par contre, j'ai vu hier un utilitaire permettant d'utiliser tout Mac comme ecran externe en WiFi (sans cable) :  AirDisplay

Je n'ai pas testé, mais ça vaut le coup que tu regardes!


----------



## rinaldo (10 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide,

Je me renseinge sur AirDisplay et je vous tien au courant.


----------



## lesims1000 (10 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas à ma connaissance.
> 
> A ce jour il n'y a que sur les derniers iMacs qu'Apple ait indiqué qu'on pouvait utiliser le port miniDisplayPort en entrée video
> 
> ...



voir même un iphone ou ipad


----------



## hugpimp (20 Avril 2011)

A moi messieurs de relancer le sujet!! Je travaille malheureusement avec un PC  IBM au bureau. Je me demandais si il était possible de le brancher sur mon Imac 27' a la maison et me servir du imac 27 comme écran supplémentaire pour mon pc 

Quelqu'un peux m'aider a ce sujet ? 

Merci d avance


----------



## phildb (30 Mai 2013)

J'avais une questions similaire. je possède un macbook pro 17 et un imac27 tous deux avec minidisplay port.

A priori, sous mac os je peux utiliser l'imac comme moniteur externe; du moins c'est ce que j'ai lu ici même.

Par contre, en mode pc, est ce possible ?

Merci par avance

Philippe


----------



## phildb (12 Août 2013)

je me réponds à moi même, ça marche du tonnerre !

mais comme je suis passé de bootcamp à parallels desktop, c'est top !


----------



## phildb (7 Octobre 2013)

bon....j'ai de nouveau des difficultés avec un l'affichage d'un second moniteur avec Parallels Desktop.

En effet, ce qui fonctionnait remarquablement bien avec mon imac27 ne se reproduit pas avec un moniteur externe "normal".

quand je le branche je n'ai que la copie de ce que j'ai sur l'écran de mon macbook pro...que ce soit sous MacOs ou sous Windows 7.

Pourtant, dans windows, clic de droite, résolution d'écran, se connecter à un projecteur, puis étendre, rien n'y fait..

Au secours !


----------



## phildb (17 Octobre 2013)

finalement et je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait, mais ça marche, j'ai bien le mode étendu que ce soit sous mac ou sous pc avec parallels.

Mais je souhaiterais maintenant avoir sur UN écran MacOs et sur l'autre Parallels...
Je pense que c'est de la simple manipulation MacOS puisque paralllels est un programme Mac, mais je ne sais pas comment faire....


Merci par avance encore une fois !


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2013)

Sur Parallels je ne sais pas, mais avec VMWare Fusion c'est un paramètre dans les préférences qui permet de spécifier qu'on veut Windows en plein écran sur l'ecran externe


----------



## phildb (12 Février 2014)

je change bientôt pour un mac 15" qui n'a plus de port minidisplay port mais thunderbolt...ça va marcher également ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (12 Février 2014)

OUI. 
Le port Thunderbolt reprend toutes les caractéristiques et fonctionnalités du minidisplay port dès lors qu'on y branche un écran


----------



## phildb (12 Février 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide et qui me va au plus haut point !


----------

